# Recent Mortising Purchase



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Yesterday at a local used toolstore I just found nearby I bought this drillpress mortising adapter for $10 no bits no nothing…

I can only guess that this is the way is should be assembled, it does look right just need comfirmation…

Just recently reaquainted myself with a newfound love for wood (is been a very long time, almost 30 years I guess maybe more), but I found out it is very hard for me to do things by hand anymore (its not too smart but I still smoke), and realized last week I have to use powertools as often as possible…

I'm also wondering what is a fairly good set of bits I can buy, nothing crazy pricewise but OK quality I guess, keeping in mind they will see limited use, I'm guessing one twice a year at most.

Thanks


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like a Delta. I'd look on ebay for bits for it. I'm not familiar enough with that product to know if it's missing anything else.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

These are the instructions for newer models. Does the attachment have a model number printed on it? I might be able to dig up a better manual if the number can be provided.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

It looks like my Delta. I just bought the last one the local Lowes had in stock for $44.95.

You are missing 4 chisels and the spacer rings that allow you to match the spindle diameter of your drill press.
I hear the Fox chisels are decent for the money. Check Grizzly's web site.

None of the four included spacer rings fit my drill press so I came up with a work-around.
I got 6 feet of 1/2" wide steel banding material. the thinner the better.
Wound it into a ring as tight as I could, must be smaller than the chisel holders clamping part, then positioned the would coil inside the clamping ring and released it carefully. It un-wound itself till it was a snug fit. 
Then I just had to carefully remove a few wraps from the inside till it fit my drill press spindle.
Once everything was snug and clamped and aligned, I epoxied it in place.
I could do this because I had a spare drill press I didn't mind making a permanent mortising machine.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I actually havent measured the quill on my drillpress yet but judjing by my eyeball it looks close, I'll probably check tonight, spacers if necessary is no problem (I have machinist friend)...

The steel idea is a good one I always have stuff laying aroud for when I cant sleep (happens all to often)...

I'll check out the Fox chisels.

Thanks for the instructions, I'll check that also.

Thanks All


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

I have a bunch of bits…but you will need the shim collars to go between the frame and the drill press arbor. Those I do not have. PM if you're interested in the bits(NIB)


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the offer Mickey I'll PM you…

Funny thing is yesterday at lowes is was actually going to buy a couple of strips of different thickness aluminum and couldnt think of a reason until a couple hours ago…

Wats Ya Gonna Do


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

When I bought this many years ago (almost 15) it only came with a 1/4" bit.

Anyway, I still have it with all the parts, including three sets of split rings to adapt to different size spindles. Haven't used it in an age. You're welcome to them. You can have the entire set-up, minus the bit (I use that in my dedicated mortiser) if you want, you pay shipping. PM me if you're interested.

By the way, since no one has said this yet, this thing does not work great. It will get you by for some light work, and for $10 it was worth it, but don't expect too much from it.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I have an additonal Question…

I've been looking at the attachment as in what I could do for a base for the fence…

I realized is there any reason I could'ent use my 6" cross slide vice?

I just havent considered it till now because I havent had it long enough to actual use it yet.


----------

